
Building a curated resources website [video] - bentossell
https://www.newco.app/members/how-to-build-a-curated-resources-website
======
edpichler
I like Webflow. From time to time I find it as a solution for my needs, and I
start a project. Then I remember it does not have a solution for i18n, so I
sadly stop and abandon it for a year until I forget this missing feature and
try Webflow again.

